
Leaked OPCW report suggests Syria gas attack was 'staged' - sudoaza
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ptwEIX3yHeI
======
zaroth
For those who don’t want to watch this on YouTube, whether this source is at
all credible I have no idea, but at least it’s text;

[https://medium.com/@caityjohnstone/confirmed-chemical-
weapon...](https://medium.com/@caityjohnstone/confirmed-chemical-weapons-
assessment-contradicting-official-syria-narrative-is-authentic-fbcbf7ef281a)

Something from a more “mainstream” site;

[https://www.independent.co.uk/voices/douma-syria-opcw-
chemic...](https://www.independent.co.uk/voices/douma-syria-opcw-chemical-
weapons-chlorine-gas-video-conspiracy-theory-russia-a8927116.html)

